# der, das, die



## Trylan

Hola, estoy estudiando aleman desde hace un par de meses y una de las complicaciones que tengo al hablar y escribir es recordar si la palabra es masculina , neutra o femenina.
Me gustaria que si alguien tiene alguna recomendacion o forma de facilitar su memorizado.


----------



## Aurin

Unas sugerencias:
Eligir diferentes colores para apuntar el vocabulario. Por ejemplo: 
der Tisch (-e) - la mesa
die Tür (-en) - la puerta
das Bett (-en) - la cama
De esta manera están los dos hemisferios del cerebro implicados lo que te permite recordar más fácil el género de una palabra.
Además puedes aprender el vocabulario cantando. Seguramente también aprendiste el abecedario con una melodía. 
También puedes inventarte reglas mnemotécnicas: 
por ejemplo: Luna y sol al revés: Luna que en español es femenino en alemán es masculino; sol que en español es masculino en alemán es femenino.
Algunos de mis alumnos lo memorizan de esta manera: la sol, el luna, el mesa, el silla, lo cama
Cada uno tiene sus trucos. Quizás te inventes los tuyos y los compartes con nosotos.


----------



## Trylan

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.Lo de los colores lo voy a probar me parece interesante ademas queda un linda carpeta


----------



## Berenguer

Buenas.
Luego también hay algunas reglas según las cuales por lo general determinadas terminaciones corresponden a determinado género. Así, e insisto, hay excepciones:

Masculino (Der):- ling;- er.

Femenino (Die):-ung;-heit;-keit;-schaft;-ei;-in.

Neutro (Das):- lein;-chen;  - tum. 


Luego, cuando la palabra (sustantivo) es compuesta, siempre lleva el genero de la segunda palabra, así: der Seemann, es masculino, porque es der Mann.

Un saludo.


----------



## Albert Limonta

Berenguer está en lo cierto. De igual manera muchos sustantivos terminados en -e son de género femenino como die Tasche (la cartera, el bolso) , die Luege (la mentira), die Wanne (la bañera). Pero de nuevo hay sus excepciones ya que por ejemplo die See es el mar y der See es el lago. Asimismo los adjetivos sustantivados como das Ungeheure (lo horrible), das Grosse (lo grande), das Gute (lo bueno),etc  son de género neutro terminando en e. Saludos


----------



## Dortmund

Otra más: palabras terminadas en "o" suelen ser neutras (das Buero)


----------



## Tundra

Hola.
Yo también tengo más y en esta no hay excepciones, que yo sepa: la terminación -us es de artículo masculino (z.B. Tourismus). La otra es la terminación -um -que no -tum- de neutro (z.B. Museum). Y todas las que están más arriba de -heit, -keit, -ung y -schaft tampoco tienen excepciones, al igual que -lein y -chen, aunque si hay alguien que conozca una excepción en estos casos, por favor, que la escriba. 
Gracias.
Tschüss


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
Sobra mencionar que el artículo siempre se escribe junto a la palabra en el sistema auxiliar que se usa para memorizar el vocabulario. Antes yo me valía de pilas de tarjetitas, seguro que hoy en día se usa la computadora.

Otra cosa les quiero recomendar, porque yo antes no lo hacía así. De la misma importancia que los artículos correctos son las preposiciones adecuadas que van acompañadas a los substantivos y sobre todo a los verbos. Hay que memorizarlas desde un principio juntos con los vocablos, sobre todo si difieren de las de la lengua materna. Como yo no lo hacía de manera consecuente cuando estudiaba el español, hasta hoy día tengo ciertas dificultades con las preposiciones.
Saludos


----------



## daynel

Buscando en internet me encontré las siguientes excepciones para la terminación -tum que no cumplen ser neutros: _der Irrtum, der Reichtum_


----------

